# Hello - New Member/F4U-1D Questions



## scottdj (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad to join the group.

I would like to work my up to building flying an F4U-1D Model.

1) What are the the best kit(s) to start from?
2) What are the best kits/prebuilt planes to learn to how fly?

My dad's F4U-1D had two Antenna Masts, one forward, and one aft, of the cockpit. Is this the standard config for the -1A1 through the -1Ds?

Is one of the masts, the Nav mast, retractable, if so, is it the forward, or the aft mast.

Thx
Scott


----------



## seesul (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry I´m not able to help you with your request but welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

Not too sure myself Scott. Might want to try posting that in the Models section.

Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 12, 2008)

Scott, like Njaco said, post that question in the models section.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2008)

Hallo Scott,
Welcome on board and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 12, 2008)

Good to have you here... I have not come across alot of F4U's modeled on the forum ...I'm sure there out there "I" just have messed them ...Lots of love here for the F4U here thats for sure...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2008)

All models of the F4U-1 series had the same antenna configuration. It wasn't until the F4U-2 series that this was changed. F2Gs also had the antenna forward and aft of the cockpit. As far as I know, neither of the 2 were retractable, as that would be tough with the antenna wiring.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2008)

As I know the two antenna masts had F4U-1A/1C/1D variants of the fighter only.


----------

